# Dog dog GOOSE!



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I think this is my dogs' newest game. They *both* do it, and I swear they're in cahoots taking turns: If I'm not paying them the attention they are convinced they are duly entitled, and turn my back for a second, I get goosed!

I think they just like watching me jump, lol. It's kinda funny, but even though I always tell them "Ahem... Ru-ude!" I just see ornery giggles behind their eyes. :crazy:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:rofl: Love it!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

he he I would love to see that on video, is that too much to ask? LMAO


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> he he I would love to see that on video, is that too much to ask? LMAO


Yes, MsMaria. It's almost too much to describe  doh


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Haha, Jazz loves to do that too! He goosed a local newscaster who lives in my building, lol.


----------

